# Pond pump in water tank?



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried using a pond pump or aerator in their water tank to keep it from freezing? We have no electricity in our barn, and so cannot use a tank heater. Have seen "solar stock tanks", but they are much more permanent than we'd like. I was thinking that a small solar set-up with a 12v pond pump or aerator might work. It has to be done on the cheap, because we're a Non-Prof, and I'll pay for experiments like this out of my own pocket! I'd be open to other thoughts, too!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

How many horses do you have? DH built one of the passive solar tanks, and it works really well, even though it is not finished. We are south of you, in Bowling Green.

Nancy


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

We've got 7 real horses, and 2 wannabes (minis). Have considered the passive solar tank, and discarded the idea 'cause our tank gets emptied and cleaned often, even in winter. There's no drain in the tank.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

My gut tells me that a pond pump or aerator will still freeze. We add 12 gallons of hot water to our 110 gallon stock tank at dinner time and it keeps it from freezing overnight down to about 25F. Below that, we still need to go out and break the ice.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It's worth a shot. My girlfriends fathers pond NEVER freezes where the aerator is. Even if it doesn't work all the time it will significantly increase the time if take for it to freeze over. I doubt it would freeze over in the 24 hour period between cleaning. Your just going to have to make sure the pump agitates the water well enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

